# DIY egg tumbler home depot style.



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

i made an egg tumbler from abs couplings that are readily available
from your HD. this can be stacked if you like.

parts needed.
1. 1 1/4 to 1 1/2 abs reducer
1. dishwasher adaptor
1. 1 1/4 coupling (you can use 2 or 3 if you want to stack them)
4" 5/8 air hose (i used 1/2 but it wat to tight. try 5/8")
1/8 airline
1 air control valve
1 T12 bulb cover 4ft
12x12" window screen 









1. cut 3 (3x3") window screen. you need 2 for the bottom so its a double screen and one on top to prevent the **** from swimming up.
2. cut 1/4" and 3" (or longer) from the T12 bulb plastic cover.
3. use the 3 of the window screen and put one on the bottom with the 1/4" T12 plastic. one on the bottom of the 3" and one on top. cut the excess material with a razor knife. 
















4. cut the barb end of the dishwasher adaptor to make an opening for the airline.
5. connect the dishwasher adaptor to the 1 1/2 to 1 1/4" reduder.








6. connect the 4" 5/8 (inside dimension) hose to the adaptor.
7. insert your 1/8 airline and control valve to the 5/8 hose.
8. connect all the 3" t12 with the screen to the reducer and your done. you can use the top screen between the dish washer adaptor and reducer so its permanent but the T12 plastic are a bit lose without the screen. you can also use a fpt and mpt abs if you want to be able to remove 
top and bottom but this brings up the price by $2 or so.
adjust your air flow accordingly. remember you dont want the eggs jumping and bouncing way to much. 









thanks for looking. hopefully you guys dont have to spend $25 for a tumbler.
i think i made for less than $8. plus you can use the same concept to make a gravel cleaner.
just get 1 more dish washer adaptor and 1 reduer and 5ft of water hose.

feel free to comment and ask questions if you like. 
but i think its fairly straight forward.
this is perfect for smaller cichlids eggs. i do use them on frontosas but can only fit 20 per tumbler or 60 if i stack them in 3.

you can also drill the adaptor and insert some type of suction cup to attach it to the tank 
like picture here.


----------



## red-eye (Feb 25, 2010)

I had made one similar to this one, but has 2 chambers. one for eggs and one for air stone. Seems to work pretty good. just got it going today and eggs are levitating over the screen, and hovering there. i still need to put some suction cups on it, but it looked great for a couple hours. if anyone wants to see how i did it step by step, i will be glad to post it. it is not my idea, but copied from one on here that i tried. Let me know, thanks for reading.


----------



## cobalt (Mar 16, 2006)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing. What's a 1 T12 bulb cover and where can I find one? My guess is, it's a cover that protect a T12 bulb?


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

Correct, it is a clear cover for T12 bulbs located with the replacement bulbs at most hardware stores. I picked up a 48" T12 cover for like $3 - $4 @ Lowes.


----------

